
Supplements for Weight Loss, Sexual Function and Muscle Building May Be Deadly - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/10/well/live/supplements-for-weight-loss-sexual-function-and-muscle-building-may-be-deadly.html
======
bookofjoe
Paper on which NYT article is based: Taking Stock of Dietary Supplements'
Harmful Effects on Children, Adolescents, and Young Adults
[https://www.jahonline.org/article/S1054-139X(19)30163-6/full...](https://www.jahonline.org/article/S1054-139X\(19\)30163-6/fulltext)

------
kup0
It seems neither the article nor study seem to focus on particular
ingredients, though with the information they had access to, maybe this was
not possible. Two different supplements in any category, like weight loss, can
have wildly different ingredients and thus completely separate safety
profiles.

I know how a supplement containing Yohimbine made me feel one time and I'm
curious if extremely strong stimulants like this are part of the danger. I
would have preferred to see if there were commonalities between the ones that
caused more adverse events, such as: inaccurate dosages, contamination,
certain ingredients, etc.

It just seems like the conclusion is, yes, some supplements can be dangerous
for various reasons. Does that really tell us anything we didn't already know?

